# Convert Work permit visa into Dependent Visa



## Ramya m (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to convert work permit visa given by Indian employer to Dependent visa in Germany when you are on deputation. ?

looking for early response. Please help.

Thanks,
Ramya


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ramya m said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to convert work permit visa given by Indian employer to Dependent visa in Germany when you are on deputation. ?
> 
> ...


Whose dependent would you be?


----------



## Ramya m (Mar 20, 2018)

My spouse who is Indian and working here in Germany. Want to have a dependent visa on him


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ramya m said:


> My spouse who is Indian and working here in Germany. Want to have a dependent visa on him


What's his immigration status?

BlueCard?

Regular work permit?

Indefinite Leave?


----------

